# HELP Frozen Hotdog broke off in my arse



## Tuddles (Aug 31, 2007)

topic^^^  What should I do I am scared to go to the hospital they well think I am nuts and plus I have no insurance.

Anyone else have this happen to them? if so how did you fix the issue


Please all help, thanx in advance

P.S. Don't make me wait to long it's starting to thaw out and it's hard to sit down HURRY


----------



## Hso (Aug 31, 2007)

i think a warm/hottish bath would might relax your butt and thaw it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




have fun! XD


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 31, 2007)

Tweezers? BBQ tools?

- Sam


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Tuddles @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> topic^^^Â What should I do I am scared to go to the hospital they well think I am nuts and plus I have no insurance.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen to them? if so how did you fix the issue
> 
> ...














 Thats the funnest thing i have ever heard. take some exlax! let it come out naturally don't try and force it you could rip you insides then you will have to go to hospital. just sit down relax and wait.


----------



## TaMs (Aug 31, 2007)

wtf really? frozen hot dog?


----------



## Hiratai (Aug 31, 2007)

Take a shit.


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## xcalibur (Aug 31, 2007)

wait... let me get this straight

you were sticking frozen hotdogs up your arse and now it broke off so its stuck?
if you were doing it for your personal "pleasure" (i hope theres another logical explanation) there are things called dildo's you know..

if not... you deserved to be thought of as a freak
who the hell stick hotdogs up their arse?

how old are you anywyas?


----------



## retman (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> wait... let me get this straight
> 
> you were sticking frozen hotdogs up your arse and now it broke off so its stuck?
> if you were doing it for your personal "pleasure" (i hope theres another logical explanation) there are things called dildo's you know..
> ...




Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## ozzyzak (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wait... let me get this straight
> ...



Do you guys really think this is serious?  Sheesh...

He's doing it to be funny for one thing.  Even if this WAS real, if he is in fact underage, he wouldn't be able to buy a dildo.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 31, 2007)

Take off, and nuke the site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Teun (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## xcalibur (Aug 31, 2007)

this should really be in testing area.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sarcasm and lies are hard to get over the internets


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 31, 2007)

Your in Canada......I thought you guys had free health care over there? Not to mention your anus is 98 degrees (F) So it should defrost rather quickly then you can use your finger and fish it out....

Or you can send it  a Cat....and if the cat gets stuck send in a dog....and if the dog gets stuck....send in a bear.....and if the bear gets stuck send in a lion....and if the lion gets stuck....then your fucked


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 31, 2007)

But seriously. Go sit on a barbeque and then go up to a homeless guy and ask him to fish it out.


----------



## retman (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> But seriously. Go sit on a barbeque and then go up to a homeless guy and ask him to fish it out.









 That made me lol


----------



## superrob (Aug 31, 2007)

Lawl what where you doing?

And get a warm bath and then you could pull it out with some barbueque tools.
Then roast it and ENJOY!


----------



## ianz (Aug 31, 2007)

how many times do I have to tell you your arse is only to let stuff (poo) out not stuff in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and no... when you shove things down your arse you don't poo out of your mouth stop watching so much southpark


----------



## superrob (Aug 31, 2007)

Lol Ianz that made my lawl


----------



## retman (Aug 31, 2007)

QUOTE(ianz @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> and no... when you shove things down your arse



Up your arse you mean.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Sep 1 2007 said:


>


Hahaha lol nice idea


----------



## Tuddles (Sep 1, 2007)

Well so far no good, I tried a few things with no luck.

1. I tried taking a warm bath but that relaxed me and the hotdog slid in deeper
2. I tried putting vasolin on my arse and farting it out, that didn't work 
3. I tried a toilet plundger with no luck at all
4. I tried to use a pressure washer but it hurt 

Please guys I need more ideas before my mom finds out what I did

P.S. that hotdog was for my dinner now I have nothing and I'm starving


----------



## Seccom Masada (Sep 1, 2007)

Stick some ketchup in there. You can't have a hot dog without ketchup.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 1, 2007)

Go to the doctor, preferably a student one so they can add you to their "list of stuff I learned from my patients" list and use it as a ridiculous "what happened at work today" story to amuse people on the internet


----------



## Friction Baby (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Or you can send it a Cat....and if the cat gets stuck send in a dog....and if the dog gets stuck....send in a bear.....and if the bear gets stuck send in a lion....and if the lion gets stuck....then your fucked


----------



## square (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> Go to the doctor, preferably a student one so they can add you to their "list of stuff I learned from my patients" list and use it as a ridiculous "what happened at work today" story to amuse people on the internet




"what happened at work today" stories are a violation of HIPPA. 

Take a laxative or go to a doctor is my recomendation


----------



## Reduxed (Sep 1, 2007)

eww...


----------



## Nubia (Sep 1, 2007)

ROFL !!!11

The guy have a frozen hot-dog in his a$$ !!!!


----------



## ediblebird (Sep 1, 2007)

this thread has an iTech feel about it


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 1, 2007)

Another Jackass Related moment... 
I forget who it was, but someone stuck a HOT WHEELS car (YES!) Up their arse and then went to the doctor... Poor bastard, he craped the thing out


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 1, 2007)

that was on Jackass 1


----------



## cubin' (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Tuddles (Sep 1, 2007)

Well guys it's been almost 24 hours and it's still in there, today I will try using the vacuum to suck it out. If that doesn't work I guess I well finally have to resort to calling a plumber as maybe he can do it since they fix clogs.

I well keep you updated on the matter and thanks all for trying to help me get the hotdog out of my arse, you are all truly my friends


----------



## superrob (Sep 1, 2007)

Plumber


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan had the toy car in his ass. The funniest bit was when he went to the doctor and you could see the car on the xray


----------



## boblen (Sep 1, 2007)

yes but he had the car in a condom... and with a bit of lube as well!!!

so this hot dog sounds like its up there and stuck >


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 1, 2007)

*Vacuum cleaner!*
That'll do the trick!

- Sam


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(boblen @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> yes but he had the car in a condom... and with a bit of lube as well!!!
> 
> so this hot dog sounds like its up there and stuck ><




HAHAH that doesnt make it any easier... Some Hotwheels cars are pointy as hell, and i doubt a condom would give too much protection!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 1, 2007)

Is the hotdog starting to rot yet?


----------



## Maktub (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> But seriously. Go sit on a barbeque and then go up to a homeless guy and ask him to fish it out.


LOL


----------



## Tuddles (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 31 2007 said:


> But seriously. Go sit on a barbeque and then go up to a homeless guy and ask him to fish it out.




Do I win a flash card or something for this award?

BTW my mom came home and found out, my little brother told her. Now she thinks I am disturbed and odd she said. She also said to relax that in time I'll poop it out, my farts really smell funny now tho like a circus.


----------



## Nubia (Sep 1, 2007)

How old are you ?


----------



## Tuddles (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Nubia @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> How old are you ?




Old enough now to realize next time not to put a hotdog up my arse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please help


----------



## djgarf (Sep 1, 2007)

this topic is just wrong
dont care if it's in the testing area but this is not the sort of thing we want to see here


----------

